# Show off your camo lights!



## magellan (Oct 6, 2015)

Don't know if this has been done before; I didn't see a thread on it so thought I'd give it a go.

Here's my somewhat motley Camo collection. It includes old cheapo incan lights as well as LEDs and limited editions like the Surefire 30th Anniv. set.





Here's the descriptions:

Foreground left: Minimag AA original 80's camo--one of 3 rarest mags
JetBeam AA olive & rust brown camo

Foreground middle: Surefire 30th Anniv. "Urban Camo" set with pen

Foreground right: Sunwayman V11R U3, burgundy, olive, & gray camo 
CPF Arclight Lot 1 AAA desert camo

Background, left to right:

1. Kentucky Tactical 3xAAA LED forest camo
2. Ultrafire incan in olive green, light green, & brown camo
3. Ultrafire incan in blue & white camo
4. Browning 3xAAA LED & incandescent configuration in brown camo
5. Kentucky Tactical 18650 LED forest camo


----------



## ven (Oct 6, 2015)

Very cool, i only have one ,same as your v11r and love it. The UI is fantastic with the infinite control ring, and also love the fuel flexibility .


----------



## magellan (Oct 6, 2015)

That was quick!

Nice photo with the matching camo knife.

I think that Sunwayman V11R is the nicest camo design ever done.


----------



## ForrestChump (Oct 6, 2015)

Bookmarked.

Cool thread.


----------



## magellan (Oct 6, 2015)

Thanks! Glad you like it. 

Wasn't sure how much action the topic would get but thought I'd float it since I hadn't seen it done before.


----------



## nfetterly (Oct 6, 2015)

Traveling & don't have great photos loaded into smugmug yet, so some decidedly NOT camo lights in photo below (that was sort of the point of 2 of them).
Result of some recent cerakote group runs on CPF







My knife, not my photo - I have it back together now & will try to get some real photos this weekend.
I didn't want the knife "hiding" on me;






Had the Camo SWM
Had the Camo Malkoff MD2 (nice light, but sold it)
Have the Camo SureFire G2 "realtree" - only one I've seen come up on CPF (yeah yeah no photos it didn't happen, i hear you...)


----------



## Str8stroke (Oct 6, 2015)

Awesome thread idea.


----------



## magellan (Oct 6, 2015)

Very cool photo, and very interesting knife!

Also nice cerakotes!


----------



## magellan (Oct 6, 2015)

Str8stroke said:


> Awesome thread idea.



Thanks, I knew there had to be some out there!


----------



## ForrestChump (Oct 6, 2015)

What would be the "ideal" camo for an urban & desert environment? Solid? Marble? Some other design....Solid ''earth'' concrete grey?

I've always wondered this...


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 6, 2015)

Good thread.

Krylon camo lights here we come.
Maybe some blaze orange accents.


----------



## magellan (Oct 6, 2015)

ForrestChump said:


> What would be the "ideal" camo for an urban & desert environment? Solid? Marble? Some other design....Solid ''earth'' concrete grey?
> 
> I've always wondered this...



For both urban and desert? Those might be sorta opposites.


----------



## magellan (Oct 6, 2015)

bykfixer said:


> Good thread.
> 
> Krylon camo lights here we come.
> Maybe some blaze orange accents.



All comers are welcome here, no matter how modest!


----------



## nfetterly (Oct 6, 2015)

Double post
:drunk:
I need to stay away from Custom BST Exotic Titanium.... for tonight


----------



## ForrestChump (Oct 6, 2015)

magellan said:


> For both urban and desert? Those might be sorta opposites.



True. 

I think the "earth" on the HDS would do well in any environment. Something along those lines. It's such an understated, common, natural color, it just doesn't stand out much.


----------



## magellan (Oct 6, 2015)

nfetterly said:


> Double post
> :drunk:
> I need to stay away from Custom BST Exotic Titanium.... for tonight



LOL

I'm right behind you.


----------



## nfetterly (Oct 6, 2015)

magellan said:


> LOL
> 
> I'm right behind you.



Oh oh, here I go, new posts button....


----------



## Dioni (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## magellan (Oct 7, 2015)

Ha-ha, you can almost lose it against the bark.


----------



## ven (Oct 7, 2015)

One word dioni............awesome


----------



## Dioni (Oct 7, 2015)

haha... thank you!


----------



## Noctiluco (Oct 7, 2015)

My Sunwayman camo:


----------



## Str8stroke (Oct 7, 2015)

Is it me, or am in missing something?? 



Dioni said:


>


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 7, 2015)

Dioni said:


>



Pressing inviso (because camo) like button.


----------



## magellan (Oct 7, 2015)

Str8stroke said:


> Is it me, or am in missing something??



LOL

That's what good camo can do!


----------



## magellan (Oct 7, 2015)

Very cool SWM camo's. I believe those were UV?


----------



## JKolmo (Oct 8, 2015)

My Malkoff MD2 with a Nailbender triple Nichia 219 mule.


----------



## magellan (Oct 8, 2015)

This little Streamlight 2xAA looks pretty cool. I'm going to order a couple of these. I already have the Streamlight 1xAA model.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/66124-Strea...s-Pocket-Cl-/311459633691?hash=item488470da1b


----------



## Dioni (Oct 8, 2015)

Str8stroke said:


> Is it me, or am in missing something??





bykfixer said:


> Pressing inviso (because camo) like button.





magellan said:


> That's what good camo can do!



hahaha... :laughing: :twothumbs


----------



## Noctiluco (Oct 8, 2015)

magellan said:


> Very cool SWM camo's. I believe those were UV?



Yes, but a Nichia 4000 K has replacement the serial UV


----------



## DrafterDan (Oct 8, 2015)

D26 Killer 3P/ 6P/ 9P, cerakote by our very own DragonHead






As a 3P


----------



## magellan (Oct 8, 2015)

Outstanding! I have two smaller lights I'm thinking of having him do.


----------



## magellan (Oct 8, 2015)

I couldn't fit this old light in the first photo, a Mossy Oak 2xD Krypton incan with a built in strap:


----------



## magellan (Oct 8, 2015)

Ahh. I'd probably do something similar with one if I had two of them.


----------



## ForrestChump (Oct 8, 2015)

JKolmo said:


> My *Malkoff MD2* with a *Nailbender* triple Nichia 219 mule.



Im pretty sure that is illegal in some states.

_Wicked_ looking setup though, I dig it.


----------



## RI Chevy (Oct 8, 2015)

A Malkoff host without a Malkoff drop in????
You would be better off with that Nailbender mule in a Surefire host. Get more light out of the end.


----------



## magellan (Oct 8, 2015)

ForrestChump said:


> Im pretty sure that is illegal in some states.
> 
> _Wicked_ looking setup though, I dig it.



Ha-ha, if it isn't it should be!


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Oct 13, 2015)

Ok, here are my Camo's....three Mirage, one NiteCore D10 SP R2 and a batch of seven sk68's. Before I get too much grief about the sk68's...I am not satisfied with my modding skill set. So the best way to get better, practice, practice, practice and at less than $3 a pop from Gear Best I could not say no.....

http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/...5-10/A5DAEDE4-07A1-45DA-AFE1-D6EF5F37C7B7.jpg

http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/...5-10/01C32DBB-22FB-4925-B066-3CF0BA39781A.jpg


http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/...5-10/3D4FF66B-40C2-4BE4-A8F2-0442AF853BC7.jpg

http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/...5-10/3DF94315-66A2-4879-85DA-40D569310589.jpg


----------



## magellan (Oct 14, 2015)

Ha-ha! The camo was so different from the usual colors on the Sipiks that I almost didn't recognize them. 

Love the Sunwayman Mirages. The Nitecore D10 looks a bit similar to my Jetbeam.


----------



## Mr.Freeze (Oct 21, 2015)




----------



## Dioni (Oct 21, 2015)

Nice!!!!


----------



## autogiro (Oct 21, 2015)

Can I play?
Auto


----------



## autogiro (Oct 21, 2015)

Auto


----------



## Mr.Freeze (Oct 22, 2015)

Really nice!

By the way, just forgotten:


----------



## magellan (Oct 22, 2015)

Great camos and photos!


----------



## Dioni (Oct 22, 2015)

Mr.Freeze said:


>





autogiro said:


> Can I play?
> Auto


:drunk:


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 22, 2015)

All these lights are terrible!!.... I can clearly see them all. 

Keep up those sweet, terrible, pics., guys.


----------



## Nicrod (Oct 22, 2015)

Wow! There are some Amazing lights in this thread. A lot of favorites too! Great collections everyone. 

This is all I have for Camo:


----------



## RI Chevy (Oct 23, 2015)

Nice. What knife is that?


----------



## Mr.Freeze (Oct 23, 2015)

MEDFORD, look here: http://www.medfordknife.com/


----------



## RI Chevy (Oct 23, 2015)

Thank you sir.


----------



## Nicrod (Oct 24, 2015)

Mr.Freeze said:


> MEDFORD, look here: http://www.medfordknife.com/



Yes! Thank you Mr Freeze


----------



## RI Chevy (Oct 24, 2015)

Nice knives, but they don't come cheap. Wow!


----------



## Xavier (Oct 25, 2015)

Very cool lights! So many of the LE Anniversary SureFire! Definitely want to get one someday.


----------



## Dioni (Nov 10, 2015)

One more G2-HD Realtree hardwoods HD


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Nov 10, 2015)

Love the Realtree lights, where were they sold originally?


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2015)

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> Love the Realtree lights, where were they sold originally?



Cabella's used to be the only place that had them.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 4, 2016)

Finally...
Something for the camo thread. Yaaay!

Not much...Defiant 2/$10 single action swollen head mini mag sized thrower. 



^^ halt who goes there or what is the dog barking at _now_ mode.


----------



## magellan (Jan 4, 2016)

Cool, thanks bykfixer! It's been quiet around here!


----------

